# Posen ausbleien



## miniman (25. März 2004)

Hallo 

ich hab mal eine Frage bezüglich des Ausbleiens von Posen sollten die Bleie nur am Vorfach oder nur an der Hauptschnur angebracht werden.


----------



## Baitrunner (25. März 2004)

*AW: Posen ausbleien*

Servus miniman  #h 

Grundsätzlich werden die Bleie immer auf der Hauptschnur angebracht.

Ausnahme natürlich wenn du im seichten Wasser mit langen Vorfächern fischt.

Viel Erfolg beim Posenfischen  #6


----------



## miniman (25. März 2004)

*AW: Posen ausbleien*

Hallo Baitrunner,

vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.

Gurß


----------



## anglermeister17 (25. März 2004)

*AW: Posen ausbleien*

Da gibt es aber Unterschiede bei speziellen montagen:
Wo genau du die bebleiung auf der Hauptschnur setzt, musst du davon abhängig machen, wie schnell der Köder sinken soll.
In flachen Seen wäre es ratsam, die Hauptbebleiung nah unter die Pose zu postieren, da der Köder ruhig langsam absinken kann, damit es möglichst natürlich wirkt. 
im Fließwasser hingegen muss der Köder schnell am Grund ankommen, deshalb postiert man die Hauptbebleiung bis an die Verbindung zum Vorfach, welches relativ kurz ist, um den Köder nah am Grund zu halten.
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## harley (25. März 2004)

*AW: Posen ausbleien*

hallo

also ich frage mich ob du mit einem leichten feststellzapfen angeln willst oder mit einer grossen laufpose. bei leichten arbeite ich nur mit bleischroten am vorfach. bei grösseren mit einem entsprechenden blei das auf die hauptschnur aufgezogen wird und unten eine perle und dann den karabinerhaken

gruss

harley


----------



## Jani Brandl (25. März 2004)

*AW: Posen ausbleien*

Ich mach das "grobe" an die Hauptschnur.wenn ich sehr fein aausbleien will/muss mache ich noch ein Bischen auf das Vorfach.


----------



## miniman (25. März 2004)

*AW: Posen ausbleien*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten hat mir sehr geholfen.

Gruß


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. März 2004)

*AW: Posen ausbleien*

@Jani Brandl: Deine Statistik von 458 beiträgen in knapp drei monaten sieht top aus!!
da du erst dreizehn bist, scheinst du für dein Alter viel Erfahrung zu haben.
Aber wer am schönen Chiemsee wohnt, der hat ja sein Gewässer dirakt vor der Haustür und kann sich seinem hobby intensiver widmen, als einer, der fahren muss...


----------



## Nick_A (29. März 2004)

*AW: Posen ausbleien*

Hi miniman #h

noch eine weitere Empfehlung...die Bleie zum Haken hin immer kleiner wählen...das stört die Fischels dann weniger. Das letzt Blei sollte mindestens 25-30 cm vom Haken entfernt sein! :m

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## banan (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Posen ausbleien*

Bei langsam fliessendem Gewässer ist es manchmal nötig ein oder zwei Schrote am Vorfach zu plazieren damit die Montage am Futterplatz gehalten werden kann


----------

